# scooter question



## Randy (Jun 8, 2006)

Hello, a quick question, I have asked 3-police officers here in pa about riding a yamaha zuma scooter that is under 50 cc with just a drivers license and insurance do I need a motorcycle license? 2 say no 1 says I do? anyone here know if I do?? thank you! Randy


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

Dude, you do know that this is MASScops and that PA laws are different from MA laws, right?


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2006)

frank said:


> Dude, you do know that this is MASScops and that PA laws are different from MA laws, right?


yes I know just thought someone would maybe know, thx. Randy


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

Search engines are a wonderful thing

http://www.dot4.state.pa.us/registration/scooters.shtml


----------



## Randy (Jun 8, 2006)

94c said:


> Search engines are a wonderful thing
> 
> http://www.dot4.state.pa.us/registration/scooters.shtml


 Thank You!! 
Randy


----------

